# Grind Coffee bar



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

Grind coffee bar, 79 Lower Richard road Putney London

Popped in to try an espresso. I have to say I was pretty impressed 3 Mazzers on grind duties, they were weighing in as well. They had a single origin Brazilian bean for the espresso, and offered to grind a different bean if I didn't enjoy it. Personally I'm enjoying African beans at the moment. It was really nice to see the effort they were putting in. The verdict, I went with the Brazilian the best espresso I've had at a coffee bar (not as good as I've had at home), mouth feel was edging on tea like (I prefer a thicker mouthfeel) but fruit notes coming through. Overall enjoyable


----------

